

Video Chat site TokBox gets Series B $10M - Mrinal
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10009774-36.html

======
ivankirigin
I was chatting with some folks from TokBox the other day. It's a great
service.

~~~
jamongkad
Any TokBox haters here that wanted to downmod you in the first place?

~~~
ivankirigin
I don't understand your comment.

